# Mad Max MPF yellow car...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is me messing around with an AFX Ford Escort version of a Yellow MFP Mad Max movie car. Yeah the Black Interceptor is Way Kool but, I love these yelow, red, white & blue MFP cars too.

Did a lot of research on the net and found some neat information. Mad Max drove the INTERCEPTOR version of these Yellow Ford Falcons that were only available in Australia. Max had a different paint job than the other 2 yellow MPF (Main Force Patrol ) cars. The first one I am doing here is not the one Max drove ( the other two had yellow rims & Max had silver ) but, you will see pictures of both posted here. They were about 1972 & 1973 models. The last of the V8s!!!! 























































Mad Max had more of a Starsky and Hutch red Swoosh line on his car pictured below.



















I am just messing around for now and making a Mock Up of what will be later on. The Ford Escort has some of the right body lines and the all important rounded fenderwells. Will be adding a rear of the roof spoiler before moving on with this project. Whooow, woooow roof lights, a yellow megaphone and decals should finish her up down the line...Yeah Baby!

Bob...Mad about Mad Max...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mfp....yeah Baby!*

Soooooooooooo if you guys want to add pictures of you Mad Max cars here that would be Cool with me! Bring on the INTERCEPTORS! I know Greg Gipe has some pictures to post up of one. Heck He is one of the inspirational people that makes me think of Mad Max slot cars. He has casted them up and have one waiting for black someday in T-Jet size.

Also Volvo, NTX and Grunge have inspired me with their Road Warrior type slot car builds as of late. Rich you realy need to see the ORIGINAL Mad Max movie soooooooooooooooooooooooon!!

Any Mad Max pictures, movie trivia or other Mad Max stuff is Welcome here.
































































This has got to be one of the coolest 4 door cars but, Max ended up with even a cooler 2 door in black...Oh Yeah!

He didn't need the rear doors while driving the Black Interceptor...take no prisoners was his moto.










Picked up a VHS version of Mad Max because, I had not seen this movie for a while and just decided it was time to see it again. The VHS picture quality BITES so, I have a DVD version headed this way via Pay Bay purchase.

Bob...More to come later...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome idea, Bob!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great work!!! Great car!!! you can catch the quicky (9 minute opening)on you tube!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Mad Max is a cult classic. These will be cool!!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice Bob. Who doesn't love the Mad Max series?
Jim


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

T-jetjim said:


> Very nice Bob. Who doesn't love the Mad Max series?
> Jim



My Wife!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tasty... pass the mustard ! !*



bobhch said:


> Here is me messing around with an AFX Ford Escort


Another beauty being cooked up by Bob...Can Color Inside The Lines Anytime He Wants To...Zilla :hat: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*it is coming along...*

Well I am using another Ford Escort to mock up the parts. The lights off of an Early AFX Police car will get moved back and painted up. The Javelin got its rear spoiler Zipped off with my Dremel saw blade ( that was lots of fun!!).

I trimed down the Javelins spoiler and sanded it as, it was a bit to long for the Escorts rear roof. Will be taking ELO and removing that silver and then with a little more fitting it should fit right on. Right now poster putty is holding things together.

Last but not least I'm hi-jacking the front clip off of a Rallye Ford Escort. Will strip it down and goop up a little more of the spoiler to get the right look. Paint some black in the grill, paint headlights and paint the rest RWB and yellow.



















Skinneyed up the red trunk stripe a little where it was need. A touch here & a Touch there should do it. Now am starting on the other side of this paint brushed body do up.

Bob...will be a blast to put on the decals...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Lots of work there Bob...Oh to have such an imagination as you...zilla!!! Hey, save the Javelin body, would make a good "short" track body...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

its gonna be a good looker when yer done!shame to see so many of these movie cars go to the wreckers though...
but then again,they do seem to destroy alot of em...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ohhh yeeaaahhh!! Man I need to watch mad max again its been a while!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait till this one's wrapped up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I really like where this is going!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob, Great start to an interesting project & will stay turned for the finish! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob...just trying not to wreck it...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great pic!that one must be the one from the junkyard...


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all. I completed this a while back and thought you might like a look. The donor body was an AW Firebird. Cheers, Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Look something shinney....Sweet!*

Jisp,

I second that cool & raise newbie69 with a Far Out also!

Bob...that is so Smoooooooooooooth...zilla


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

How did this car turn out Bob?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I can make that one no problem....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

copperhead71 said:


> How did this car turn out Bob?


It fizzled out on me...dang.

Sat to long on the bench and then lost interest.
It is in the little clear plastic drawer of doom.

Bz


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> *****
> 
> 
> It is in the little clear plastic drawer of doom.
> ...


Ahhhhh yes ....the stasis chamber.


----------

